# ثق ان يسوع يحبك



## girl_in_jesus (27 أكتوبر 2006)

تقدم شاب نحيل البدن غائر العينين إلى شيخ قديس مختبر وقال له في صوت خفيض حزين: "لقد انتهى الأمر فأنا متأكد أن الله قد كرهني وأبغضني بسبب خطاياي وكثرة أدناسي، وقد ضاقت بي الدنيا، وملأ اليأس قلبي"



فأجابه الشيخ بكل هدوء في حكمة الروح وقال له "يا إبني إن الله لا يبغض الإنسان وإنما يبغض الخطية ذاتها، ويخشى على الإنسان منها فهي تسبب له الشقاء في دنياه والعذاب في آخرته".



بغضـة الله للخطيـة:

اسمع يا أخي قول الرب "أحببت البر وأبغضت الإثم" (مز7:45). ولاحظ قول الطوباوي بولس الرسول "إن غضب الله معلن من السماء على جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم" (رو18:1).



محبـة الله للخطاة: 

لقد كان يسوع "محبا للعشأرين والخطاه" (مت19:11) وكثيرا ما تحنن على خطاه وقبلهم وغفر خطاياهم أمثال: السامرية وزكا والمرأة الخاطئة والعشار واللص ولقد صرح قائلاً: "لم آت لأدعو أبرارا بل خطاة إلى التوبة." (مت13:9). 

فاطمأنت نفس الشاب وعاوده الرجاء ولمع أمامه الأمل وتثبت إيمانه. 



* ومن أقوال أحد الآباء في هذا الصدد ما يلي: 

(الخاطى يظن أن الخطية تمنعه عن طلب الله، مع أنه بسبب هذه الخطية نزل المسيح يطلب الإنسان ... 

لم تعد الخطية قادرة أن تفصل الخاطى عن الله بعد أن أرسل ابنه، ودفع الثمن، كل الثمن، على الصليب ... ولكن هو خوف الخاطى وحياؤه ووهمه الكاذب، الذي يخفى جنب المسيح المجروح، الذي فيه يمكن أن يتطهر العالم كله عدة مرات ...). 



فثق يا عزيزي أن الله يحبك ويشفق عليك من مرار الخطية .

منقووول:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## mrmr120 (27 أكتوبر 2006)

*مرسى اوى اوى على الكلام الجميل دة *
*ياجيرل *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يحفظك*​


----------



## آمنة (27 أكتوبر 2006)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر ع الموضوع الرائع وتسلم يديك والله وانتظر منك المزيد انشاءالله


----------



## girl_in_jesus (27 أكتوبر 2006)

*مرسيي لمروركم ربنا يحافظ عليكم ويباركم*


----------



## قلم حر (28 أكتوبر 2006)

كلما أخطأنا ......... نحتاج أكثر للرب .
قد نخجل ....قد نضعف ....بل قد نظن أن ألرب قد رفضنا !!
لكن محبة ألرب فوق كل وصف .......... فلنتذكر هذا دائما .
موضوع جميل ألرب يباركك .


----------



## girl_in_jesus (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*مرسيي لمرورك الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*


سلام ونعمه 


اشكرك كثيراً يا جيرل على موضوعك (( وموضوعاتك )) الجميله ... 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويجعلها تثمر ثلاثون وستون ومائه 

تحياتى

وصلواتك


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*ربنا معاك يا طارق ويحافظ عليك 

وشكرا لمرورك وتشجيعك لى 

الرب يبارك حياتك امين  †*


----------



## اميل لطفى (4 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك انة حديث جميل ومعزى


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع جداااا  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## DODY2010 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم يديك


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جدا
موضوع جميل جدا  
سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2010)

كلام فى الصميم عن جد
شكرا اكتير لهايدا الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك


----------

